# Have you ever been in a car accident?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This one is tricky. I don't know I can say I was personally in a car accident because I wasn't in the car during the time the accident occurred, lol. It was 3 years ago when I was going to work and the place where I am currently living has a lot of hills. A lot of cars were parked on top of the hill which you must pass down in order to leave the subdivision. I parked it on the top and got out as many did, and then a few seconds later it slid down and eventually ended up hitting 2 cars, one of them a cop's owned car. Nobody was seriously hurt though. Good. Can I say I was in a car accident even though I wasn't even in the car? 

This is basically information of where I live. It's called a subdivision which resembles a rat maze where there are a lot of dead end streets and only one street that is used for an entrance and an exit. It's not like the streets of New York where you are given many ways to get to a destination with the option of doing it with sidewalks also. Not here. No sidewalks, no public transportation, escape the rat maze by foot and you are left walking on a dangerous road with cars speeding at 55mph or more so you are basically walking on the street there. It's crazy, unnecessary, pointless, useless streets that are designed as a Nascar race track and offers no realistic options for pedestrians or people who ride bikes. It's no wonder why the obesity rate is significantly higher here, in the South, than any other region in the US. They depend on cars too much. I've witnessed with my own eyes people get in their car and drive to the neighbors' houses which is on the same block, most of the time just a couple of houses way and when they are done drive back home. That's insane. I was raised in an opposite culture from this. It makes me feel disgusted when I see this. I don't have friends here because I can't really relate to the people here.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

No. I don't drive much.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If you can consider it a car accident... I remember when I was little we were driving to the beach and my dad fell asleep behind the wheel, we hit the railing on the side of the highway although nobody was hurt and we just kept on driving.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a rear-end collision. Paid a fine and had to do a course online.

Did you forget about uphill/downhill parking? I think it still counts as a car accident because it involved vehicle damages.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Closed Book said:


> I had a rear-end collision. Paid a fine and had to do a course online.
> 
> Did you forget about uphill/downhill parking? I think it still counts as a car accident because it involved vehicle damages.


but I can't say I was in a car accident since I wasn't in the car at the time the actual accident occurred. I guess the car had a car accident. the reason the car went down is because there was ice on the street but I didn't know until I reached the top and saw the other cars.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i've been in two. one was my fault, the other was the other drivers fault.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, both minor fender benders, both I wasn't driving. If you consider these accidents.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I have, but it was just a little fender-bender.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, and it was when I was a child in Thailand.

My uncle was a nervous driver. Somebody cut in front of him and he swerved aside. The car rolled over into a muddy and deep ditch. We got hurt a little and were covered in mud, but we did not suffer any serious injury.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Only one serious enough to be called a car crash. I was young. I can't drive anymore and I hardly go anywhere so if it happens now, it will be someone else driving.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes. I was driving at around 55 mph, a light turned yellow and I couldn't stop so I was going to take it before it turned red. I had sufficient time, and by the time I reached the light, it was still yellow, I wasn't far from it at all. A car was waiting to take a left turn in front of me. When they saw it turned yellow, they assumed I was going to stop despite me showing no signs of breaking, and turned in front of me. I hit it head-on in their side. Both cars got totaled. I was driving an Infinity G35, and the other driver was in a Honda Pilot (aka huge *** car). I walked away unscathed, I love the safety of Infinity, if I was in my mothers car, a rinky dinky one, I would have been hurt badly. It was ruled the other drivers fault because she was supposed to yield to me. Stupid b-tch, cost me my father's car that he gave to me, a really good car.. 

It was a really horrifying experience. The feeling I had when I knew I was going to hit her was just... really bad. My eyes opened wide in shock, then all when black and I woke up with my car slowly rolling away with smoke everywhere.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, tire blew out on the highway lost control hit the wall on the right side then like a ping pong ball hit the wall on the left side, car was destroyed. It was crazy yet fun.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

no but i have witnessed quite a few. some small some....not so small.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Monroee said:


> Yes. I was driving at around 55 mph, a light turned yellow and I couldn't stop so I was going to take it before it turned red. I had sufficient time, and by the time I reached the light, it was still yellow, I wasn't far from it at all. A car was waiting to take a left turn in front of me. When they saw it turned yellow, they assumed I was going to stop despite me showing no signs of breaking, and turned in front of me. I hit it head-on in their side. Both cars got totaled. I was driving an Infinity G35, and the other driver was in a Honda Pilot (aka huge *** car). I walked away unscathed, I love the safety of Infinity, if I was in my mothers car, a rinky dinky one, I would have been hurt badly. It was ruled the other drivers fault because she was supposed to yield to me. Stupid b-tch, cost me my father's car that he gave to me, a really good car..
> 
> It was a really horrifying experience. The feeling I had when I knew I was going to hit her was just... really bad. My eyes opened wide in shock, then all when black and I woke up with my car slowly rolling away with smoke everywhere.


That's scary, the same exact thing almost happened to me, but I got lucky and the person got out of my way at the last second. Now I'm always nervous to take the yellow when I see somebody waiting to turn.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. Never. Which is probably a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VERY VERY minor car accident. Thank you lord. The b*tch behind us wasn't paying attention. I was stuck on the border from Juarez, Mexico going back to El Paso and this dumb lady moved too close to my car that she ended up crashing into me. Minor dent on the bumper. So whatever.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, someone ran a red light and hit me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I was driving in the parking lot at my university when a girl came speeding out of one of the aisles at 30 mph or so and crashed into the side of my car, bashing in the back driver's side door and some of the quarter panel. She was at fault so luckily I didn't have to pay for repairs.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah when I was 18 I almost totaled my parent's car. I was going around a curve too fast and lost control, the car slid into the ditch and hit a fence. I had some bad scrapes and bruises and a nasty cut on my head. I was also pretty sore for a few days from being twisted and shaken around so violently. The insurance company paid for it and my parents were able to get the car fixed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Yes. I was driving at around 55 mph, a light turned yellow and I couldn't stop so I was going to take it before it turned red. I had sufficient time, and by the time I reached the light, it was still yellow, I wasn't far from it at all. A car was waiting to take a left turn in front of me. When they saw it turned yellow, they assumed I was going to stop despite me showing no signs of breaking, and turned in front of me. I hit it head-on in their side. Both cars got totaled. I was driving an Infinity G35, and the other driver was in a Honda Pilot (aka huge *** car). I walked away unscathed, I love the safety of Infinity, if I was in my mothers car, a rinky dinky one, I would have been hurt badly. It was ruled the other drivers fault because she was supposed to yield to me. Stupid b-tch, cost me my father's car that he gave to me, a really good car..
> 
> It was a really horrifying experience. The feeling I had when I knew I was going to hit her was just... really bad. My eyes opened wide in shock, then all when black and I woke up with my car slowly rolling away with smoke everywhere.


You can drive 55 on a normal street?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You can drive 55 on a normal street?


well ur not really post to but ive noticed that alot of the people in my neighbor hood will push 60 .... but thats because my neighborhood has long striaght wide streets... they are basically mini highways lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost. I was on the bus and then this one guy in a car that was coming up awful fast and he decided he was a honeybadger and didn't obey the stop sign and turned anyways. He came _this_ close to crashing into the inside of the bus. He was so close I could hear the his side mirror scraping the side of the bus. That was some scurry **** I tell you hwat.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

BeyondOsiris said:


> That's scary, the same exact thing almost happened to me, but I got lucky and the person got out of my way at the last second. Now I'm always nervous to take the yellow when I see somebody waiting to turn.


I get extremely nervous going through yellows now when there are cars waiting to turn. I'm super cautious now..



komorikun said:


> You can drive 55 on a normal street?


It wasn't a normal street. It wasn't a highway but is a fast street with many lanes. The speed-limit was 45 or 50. When I told the cop my speed he had no problem with it. He even said "doesn't matter if you went 55 mph or 500, she was supposed to yield"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- Twice in a car.
- Once on a bus.

1st - In a car as an infant (no recollection).

2nd - In a car with my mother, father, and sister. I was about 6-years-old - we were rear-ended at an intersection (someone making a last second lane change, if I recall right? duh...)... no serious injuries... I don't remember how bad the cars were (don't think they were driveable). I remember being rather upset with the people who hit us~ just due to the shock of what happened.

3rd - Back in 2004, on a full city bus during the morning rush hour: I couldn't _see _anything happening because the bus was packed to the doors... We were going along, and the driver hit the brakes, and we swerved a bit. The driver said, "NO... NO...", and then there was a THUMP and a bump, bump... as we obviously hit and ran over something... The area was always busy with kids walking to school, so my first thought was, "_Oh my GOD, we just ran over a child_"... Turns out, though, that it was a _deer_ (wtf). We pulled over and she radioed dispatch, who told her to get out and look for damage. The bus was fine, though, so we kept going like nothing happened... (I guess it was a good thing the bus took the hit, rather than someone in a car.)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, but one time it was with a dip, because I was driving too fast. The other time it was with a parked car. I was young.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A couple. The one where someone hit me on the driver's side knocked me senseless for a couple of days. I think my head bounced off the door as my car got flung around. I also had a deer jump in front of my car once. I also had some minor ones like a girl coasting into me while texting at a red light and blowing out a tire when these dump trucks scattered rocks and clumps all over the interstate.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

4...and I don't even drive myself!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, I was involved in a head-on crash a few years ago.

I was driving down a one-way road and another driver pulled out from a side street and started driving towards me, in the wrong direction. I was sitting on the speed limit of 60 (km/h) and probably managed to slow down to about 50 before impact.

Because of the relatively slow speed, the other driver and I escaped without injuries. I only had a minor case of whiplash. Both of our cars were fairly old. Hers was repairable whereas mine was a write off. 

In a way I was sort of glad my car got written off. I was planning on selling the car and the insurance company paid me more than I would have received by selling it privately. 

I'm also glad I wasn't speeding, or else the accident would have been far more severe. I hope the other driver gained a bit of common sense. She was on her 'P plates' which stands for probationary and is the licence you have inbetween your learners and full licence here in Australia.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Multiple in the past year. None of which were my fault

Totaled a brand new car 3 months after getting it. Guys insurance got me another brand new car, higher value... Week after getting that car, I got rear ended.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yep with my dad car pulled out on a giveway sign we had a car trailer on and it was loaded with about 1T of stuff so when we hit it stuff both up but my dads f250 can be fixed witch we are doing big job tho and no one got hurt but it was bloody scary


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been in hmmmm....if fender benders are including, 10? I know that four involved my Metro. I have had one significant one with my Mustang, the other two - people bumped into me. In one of them, I had pulled over to exchange information and insurance....that was when they said "it was okay" and drove off! :roll

Not having insurance is illegal in Ohio.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i had a nice crash, it went like this.
i drove down the hill and looked back if my friend was there and crashed in standing car in front of me and flew over the car 
it was long time a go, had no serious injuries and all went ok, was fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not yet (I am sure I eventually will be).


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Do hit and runs count? I have been hit by a car 3 times while riding my bike.

As for me driving I got rid of my car but somehow avoided accidents. I'm a rubbish driver and have gone through red lights and stop signs with traffic around. I have concentration issues when driving as well as being unable to judge distances so if I drive I'm pretty much an accident waiting to happen


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

missingno said:


> Do hit and runs count? I have been hit by a car 3 times while riding my bike.
> 
> As for me driving I got rid of my car but somehow avoided accidents. I'm a rubbish driver and have gone through red lights and stop signs with traffic around. I have concentration issues when driving as well as being unable to judge distances so if I drive I'm pretty much an accident waiting to happen


Damn, that's rough. Hope you weren't hurt badly. When riding my bike, I stick to bike trails for this reason.

Hit and runs are the worst and I forgot to mention mine. About a year ago, I was dropping my ex home and somebody ran a stop sign and hit the passenger side of my car. I pulled over thinking he would do the same, but he fled the scene too quickly for me to even grab his registration number.

Fortunately my ex wasn't hurt.

My car was left with $2000 worth of damage that I had to pay out of my own pocket. I only have third party car insurance, which doesn't cover hit and runs. I didn't bother going to the Police because they can't do anything without the other drivers rego.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> Damn, that's rough. Hope you weren't hurt.
> 
> Hit and runs are the worst and I forgot to mention mine. About a year ago, I was dropping my ex home and somebody ran a stop sign and hit the passenger side of my car. I pulled over thinking he would do the same, but he fled the scene too quickly for me to even grab his registration number.
> 
> ...


Nah happened years ago just minor injuries I've had worse on my bike.The hit and run was just me chilling on my bike. Car clips me and knocks me off my bike. The car stops sees that there is a red light behind them and decides to just go. Just scraped up with cuts and all. Worst part for me is that it ****ed up my bike and I couldn't wheel it home to salvage it so I had to find a shopping trolley and walk for an hour.

The other 2 times I was hit were minor just a car that was stopped decided to move and hit me at slow speed. One of them I was tempted to swing my bike lock and break the windows of the car because the driver was sitting there like a dopey retard when they decided to run into me


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh crap, I voted no. But then I just remembered I have been in a car during a fender bender. My mind only thought about serious accidents, when I was voting..


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Two times and they weren't my fault. One was in an intersection in the north suburbs of Des Moines, Iowa. Was in heavy traffic when this idiot made a left turn and didn't judge correctly between the car ahead of me. He ended smacking me right in the front left fender. He smashed the fender in. I was driving my fathers 1975 Cadillac. I didn't even feel a thing. The only way I knew was when I heard the headlight shatter. The guy ended up telling the insurance company that I was drunk and I was driving real fast. It was bumper to bumper traffic due to it was rush hour and I was heading for a college class. I also had a phone number from a witness of the accident. The guy had high risk insurance. He was the drunk. It was good I had that phone number. The second accident was this woman was backing her van out of the driveway like a bat out of hell and ended up catching my back bumper with hers and bending it back. I was only a block over from where I worked.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 , I think.

2 were pretty big


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope, but I've nearly been hit by a car and a bus. I didn't really look before I walked across the road when I was a teenager.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several. One was serious (no one was hurt, but lots of damage to the cars) the others have all been little 'fender-benders'.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been in 3 wrecks. The Second was a bit more serious due to my grandparents car getting smashed from behind twice by same van. My mom and I were in the back seat, but didn't really get injured. My grandma in the front passenger side did get hurt cuz she was trying to reach something by her feet in the impact. She just had a bit of physical therapy like the rest of us miraculously.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Been in one when my dad was driving, and was in one last year where an old lady rear-ended me at a stop light. I was stopped so it was her fault. Took my whole bumper off and wrecked her new car. My car was ****ty so I didn't care too much, but I felt really bad for her.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, but the other party was declared at fault.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Neither of us were injured BTW.


----------



## TailsAlone (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep, I totaled the first car I had. I made a left turn without looking and someone ran into me. I never made that mistake again.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted no, but then remembered when I was 18 and my first car was written off by a drunk driver suddenly swinging out in front of me. Tried to brake but slid into the back of him. MoFo! I liked that old ford fiesta, at least I got the insurance payout from it and he got blamed.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

My grandmother once rear ended a car while I was in the car. It was completely her fault.
I also hit a parked car once. Oops.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah when I was a baby. My father was driving and my mother was holding me in the other seat. My parents told me that the other guy was at fault.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess, but a very mild one. After a party, my grandmother was about to drive us home when she grazed against a parked car. Barely any vehicular damage, and no injuries.


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been in two both not my fault, first one I was the passenger, guy from behind hit us at a red light pushing us into the car in-front and that car into the intersection, then decided to take off (hit and run) only thing was his front licenses plate fell off.... lol. Second one I was driving, at a green turning left and a chick slid into the back of me, road was icy so cant really put to much blame on her. 

Both accidents really messed my back up to the point I can't do any lifting, which sucks because that's all my job is.


----------

